# background nicht verfielfältigen



## csfungamer (16. August 2005)

kann mir wer sagen wie das background bild nicht verfielfältigt wird.


----------



## CSANecromancer (16. August 2005)

Auf Anhieb fällt mir da nur die Verwendung von CSS ein: Self HTML (CSS) - background


----------



## ronin_lcf666 (17. August 2005)

im css für den body einen style entwerfen...
glaube sieht etwa so aus...

```
body{
background-repeat: none;
}
```


----------



## csfungamer (17. August 2005)

es wär besser wenn ich in html sage das sich der bg nicht verfielfätigen soll


----------



## Dr Dau (17. August 2005)

Hallo!

Wenns denn unbedingt sein muss.....
Ich gehe mal einfach von z.b. einer Tabellezelle aus, dann würde der Code so aussehen:

```
<td style="background-image:url(hintergrund.jpg); background-repeat:no-repeat;">
Hier der Zelleninhalt
</td>
```
Dass ist Zwar auch CSS, allerdings als Direktformatierung.

Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht ob es ohne CSS überhaupt machbar währe.
Ausserdem müssen CSS-Anweisungen nicht zwingend in externen Dateien definiert werden, sondern können auch im HEAD stehen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## pole14 (19. August 2005)

hmm...also ich mach das immer so 



```
<html>
<head>
<title>Titel</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body>
<table width="715" height="430" border="0">
  <tr>
    <td background="bild.jpg">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

und bei <table width="715" height="430" border="0"> musst du den width und height einstellen je nach größe deines Bildes.Und bei <td background="bild.jpg"> halt die Adresse deines bildes.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. August 2005)

@pole14, so verhinderst Du aber dass kacheln nicht.
csfungamer sein Hintergrundbild ist kleiner als das Elternelement, denn sonst hätte sich die Frage wie man dass kacheln verhindern kann erübrigt.


----------



## Peter Klein (20. August 2005)

Nehmt euch doch bitte mal ein bisschen zeit (ne Stunde oder so) und lest mal SELFHTML oder so durch, dann braucht ihr nicht immer diese einfachen Fragen zu stellen, die ihr euch dann sehr leicht selber beantworten könnt.
Das sollte kein persönlicher Angriff gegen jemanden sein, nur ein kleiner Tipp am Rande.

Peter


----------



## Dr Dau (20. August 2005)

Und die ganz Faulen nehmen Google und die Suchbegriffe "selfhtml hintergrund", so erspart man sich das lästige navigieren auf Selfhtml. 
1. Ergebnis = Volltreffer


----------



## pflo (20. August 2005)

pole14 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und bei <table width="715" height="430" border="0"> musst du den width und height einstellen je nach größe deines Bildes.


..es gibt keine _height_-Eigenschaft beim _<table>_-Tag! 
Aber ist ja eigentlich auch egal, da das Problem ja gelöst wurde.


----------



## pole14 (20. August 2005)

jojo ich mach das halt immer so hab bisjetz keine probleme damit gehabt


----------

